# Word for the day   logomaniac



## Josiah (Feb 18, 2015)

*logomaniac*

PRONUNCIATION:
(lo-guh-MAY-nee-ak) 



MEANING:
_noun_: One who is obsessively interested in words.

ETYMOLOGY:
From Greek logo- (word) + -mania (excessive enthusiasm or craze). Earliest documented use: 1870.

USAGE:
“Thumbing through the dictionary in this way can create many a pleasurable afternoon for the irrepressible logomaniac.”


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 18, 2015)

That's better; a nice, cheerful, optimistic, slightly crazy word.


----------

